# Betta Fishes question



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

Hi, I am just wondering. Are the Betta fishes at chain pet stores inferior to the ones at local fish stores? For example, personality wise are they more aggressive? The ones at the local fish stores seem prettier and their fins are much nicer. Why is this? where do chain stores get their Bettas? Are all Bettas from thailand/asia, if so, why is there such a big difference? 

I went to a local fish store and they told me their Bettas are 1 month old? How old are they usually when they are sold in those awful cups?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's regular Bettas and theirs fancier finned ones. The chain stores buy basic and normally mainly red and blue. That's their market. Beginner hobbyists.
Some lfs buy half moons, split tail, delta, dragon scale etc.
They are all imported young and most
Come from Asia . Different suppliers get from
Different farms. Some Thailand, some Indonesia, etc. 
not sure if one month old,, thry are old enough to develop their finnage .
Not all shops use the cups. So e use cases or a betta Center or goldfish bowls etc



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

Ah, yes they have different fin types. thanks for your response

it seems there is also a noticeable difference in the "regular" bettas when comparing the lfs and the chain stores also (the regular blue/red ones)


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I would say that smaller stores get their stock from the same companies as most big fish stores. I know one of the suppliers that sell to my store also supplies a really small locally owned store. The appearance shouldn't be too different if they're the same betta, maybe just the ages are different? Temperament wise they are the same. My favorite Bettas are dumbo ears and dragon scales. Ah so many nice ones are out there.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Not necessarily. I don't get from the same source. I go hand pick mine and I get some fancier ones. Also some small stores order their own in . Self Import. Which store is your store?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I run the fish and reptile section for Petland in poco. We have about three main suppliers that have Bettas. I wish I was able to go and hand pick our fish all the time lol. But we usually luck out when I order fancier types.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok cool. I've only been in petland once . I live in Pomo. But..go the other direction for work.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Come in sometime and say hello  I'm there five days a week and I'd love to meet you.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Have to check out your betta when I come to your store April.
In Richmond, IPU usually has very nice betta; while Petsmart has the more common types. Not saying they are bad but they are not as colorful.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

It largely depends on the store. Generally speaking chain stores go in for the cheap fish; quality isn't really their strong point. Local retailers (particularly the more specialist ones) are more likely to have the more expensive, higher quality fish. They're also more likely to make an effort to keep their bettas in clean/warm water (which is an issue in a lot of places).


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a new betta system available to stores now. It has air thst goes into each comparent. It mainly just keeps the water from
Being stagnant. Has three sides for
Bettas. 
Places like petsmart are mainly focusing on new hobbyists so basic Bettas are their market. It's usually the first fish for new hobbyists. From there well we all know the mts deal.. 
But there are so any new products for Bettas now. Cool small tanks etc. 
aqueon just put out one with three cascading tanks like a waterfall and filter.

Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

April said:


> There's a new betta system available to stores now. It has air thst goes into each comparent. It mainly just keeps the water from
> Being stagnant. Has three sides for
> Bettas.


Hmmm... I've seen a few of those around. I can't say I'm super impressed. It does look nicer than a row of cups; but it doesn't look like there's any provision for heating or filtration (which is what would impress me). The ones I've seen didn't look like the water gets changed much either (although that would be the fault of the individual LFS).

My question is why nobody ever houses their bettas in partitioned tanks with proper filtration and heating. It'd significantly cut down on maintenance and/or fish loss. Not to mention it'd win the undying devotion of fish geeks everywhere.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Space etc. the betta Center keeps the water from being stagnant and most fish rooms are warm from all the heated tanks. They are meant to have same temperature air as water to prevent fungus . 
Some Bettas go in tanks. Depending on tank mates. 
I'd like to see a tiny sponge filter added but it's a start to better betta holders.



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

The betta center looks very clean and nice. This is the first time I see it. I like this idea.


----------

